# T scientific to common names.



## Incubuss

I have done this list to help people who are having trouble with the scientific names for T's.

It is a work in progress, and no doubt will have mistakes, and missing T's. *If you see anything that is wrong or missing, please PM me and I will edit it.*

Hope this helps.

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Brazilian white banded/ Giant black and white
Acanthoscurria chacoana - Bolivian redrump
Acanthoscurria geniculata - Brazilian whiteknee, Giant whiteknee
Acanthoscurria insubtilis - Bolivian white knee/ Short hair zebra
_Acanthoscurria juruenicola - _Brazilian Orange Banded
_Acanthosurria musculosa -_Black Velvet
_Acanthoscurria natalensis - _Natal Brown Birdeater
_Acanthoscurria sternalis - Argentina Black Rump_
_Acanthoscurria suina -_Rusty Brown Birdeater

Aphonopelma anax - Texas Tan
Aphonopelma bicoloratum - Mexican bloodleg
Aphonopelma chalcodes - Desert Blond
Aphonopelma hentzi - Oklahoma brown
Aphonopelma iodius - Fresno County Brown
Aphonopelma moderatum - Rio Grande gold
Aphonopelma reversum - California olive brown
Aphonopelma sp. - Carlsbad green
Aphonopelma seemani - Costa Rican zebra
Aphonopelma smithi - Bay Area Blonde
Aphonopelma texense - Rio Grande copper
Aphonopelma (Texas) – Amistad
Aphonopelma (Eddy County - New Mexico) - Carlsbad Green
Aphonopelma (Arizona) - Flagstaff Orange

Augacephalus breyeri - Mozambique golden-brown baboon

Avicularia sp. Guyana - Guyana pinktoe, Common pinktoe
Avicularia aurantiaca - Yellow Banded Pinktoe
Avicularia bicegoi - Brazilian pinktoe
Avicularia braunshauseni - Goliath Pinktoe
Avicularia huriana - Ecuadorian Pinktoe
Avicularia juruensis - Yellow Banded Pinktoe
Avicularia laeta - Puerto Rican treespider/ Puerto Rican Pinktoe
Avicularia metallica - Metallic pinktoe/ whitetoe
Avicularia minatrix - Venuezelan red stripe
Avicularia versicolor - Antilles Pinktoe

Brachypelma albopilosum - Honduran curlyhair/ Curlyhair
Brachypelma angustum - Costa Rican red/ Guatemalan Redrump
Brachypelma auratum - Mexican flameknee
Brachypelma baumgarteni - Mexican Orangebeauty
Brachypelma boehmei - Mexican Fireleg
Brachypelma Emilia - Mexican redleg
Brachypelma klaasi - Mexican Pink
Brachypelma pallidum - Mexican rose grey
Brachypelma ruhnaui - Mexican golden redrump
Brachypelma sabulosum - Guatemalan redrump
Brachypelma smithi - Mexican redknee
Brachypelma vagans - Mexican redrump

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus - Curved Horned Baboon
Ceratogyrus darling - African horned tarantula
Ceratogyrus marshalli - Straight horned baboon

Chilobrachys andersoni - Kawkareet mustard
Chilobrachys fimbriatus - Indian viole
Chilobrachys huahini - Asian fawn/Hauhini birdspider

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Greenbottle blue

Citharacanthus spinicrus - Cuban cinnamon

Citharischius crawshayi - King baboon

Cyclosternum fasciatum - Costa Rican tigerrump
Cyclosternum schmardae - Costa Rican Greenrump

Cyriocosmus elegans - Trinidad dwarf tigerrump
Cyriopagopus paganus - Asian chevron/ Thai tiger
Cyriopagopus schioedtei / thorelli - Malaysian earthtiger

Cyrtophylis portoricae - Puerto Rican pygmy

Ephebopus cyanognathus - French Guyanan blue fang, Blue fang
Ephebopus murinus - Skeleton tarantula
Ephebopus rufescens - Burgandy skeleton

Eucratoscelus longiceps - Voi redrump baboon
Eucratoscelus pachypus - Stout-leg baboon

Eupalaestrus campestratus - Pink Zebra Beauty

Grammostola alticeps - Brazilian Greysmoke
Grammostola aureostriata - Chaco golden knee
Grammostola chalcothrix - Pampas gold, Chocolate brown
Grammostola grossa - Argentina giant tawny red/ Pampas tawny red/ Giant Tawny Red
Grammostola inermis - Argentine Brown
Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian black
Grammostola rosea - Chilean Rose Hair/ Chilean Rose

Haplopelma sp. - Vietnamese Tiger
Haplopelma albostriatum - Thai Zebra
Haplopelma aureopilosum - Asian Black
Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt Blue
Haplopelma schmidti - Chinese golden tiger

Heteroscodra maculate - Ornamental baboon/ Togo Starburst

Holothele incei - Trinidad olive

Hommeoma sp - Blue femur beauty

Hysterocrates Hercules - Hercules baboon
Hystocretes gigas - Cameroon Red baboon

Lasiodora difficilis - Fiery redrump
Lasiorides klugi - Baja scarlet/ Scarlet birdeater/ Bahia Scarlet
Lasiodora parahybana - Brazilian salmon pink
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus - Peruvian blonde
Lasiodora striatus - Brazilian Brown Giant

Megaphobema mesomelas - Costa Rican redleg
Megaphobema peterklaasi - Costa Rican blackvelvet
Megaphobema robustum - Colombian giant redleg/ Columbian Giant

Monocentropus balfouri - Socotra Island Blue Baboon spider

Nhandu carapoensis - Brazilian Red
Nhandu coloratovillosus - Brazilian Black & White
Nhandu chromatus - White Striped Birdeater
Nhandu vulpinus - Brazilian Giant Blonde

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis - Thailand golden fringe

Pamphobeteus antinous - Bolivian blueleg
Pamphobeteus fortis - Colombian brown
Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador - Ecuadorian bloom
Pamphobeteus sp. - San Domingo Goliath

Paraphysa horrid - Brazilian eclipse

Phormictopus antillensis - Red Island birdeater
Phormictopus cancerides - Haitian Brown
Phormictopus cubensis - Cuban brown birdeater
Phormictopus platus - Caribbean golden gray/ Golden-Grey Caribbean Birdeater

Poecilotheria fasciata - Sri-Lankan ornamental
Poecilotheria Formosa - Salem Ornamental
Poecilotheria metallica - Gooty ornamental
Poecilotheria Miranda - Bengal spotted ornamenta
Poecilotheria ornate - Fringed ornamental
Poecilotheria pederseni - Pedersen's ornamental
Poecilotheria regalis - Indian Ornamental
Poecilotheria rufilata - Redslate ornamental
Poecilotheria smithi - Yellow-backed ornamental
Poecilotheria striata - Mysore ornamental
Poecilotheria subfusca - Ivory ornamental
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli - Wessels tiger spider

Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron
Psalmopoeus irminia - Venezulean Suntiger

Psalmopoeus pulcher - Panama Blond
Psalmopoeus reduncus - Orangemouth treespider

Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus - Colombia bird spider juvenile

Pterinochilus lugardi - Dodoma Baboon/ Fort Hall baboon
Pterinochilus murinus – Usumbara orange baboon/ OBT/ orange baboon

Selenocosmia arndsti - Rusty black femur
Selenobrachys philippinus- philippine orange
Sericopelma rubronitens - Panama red rump

Stromatopelma calceatum - Featherleg Baboon

Tapinauchenius cupreus - Violet tree spider juvenile
Tapinauchenius plumipes - Trinidad Mahogany

Theraphosa apophysis - Goliath pinkfoot/ Pinkfoot goliath
Theraphosa blondi - Goliath Bird Eater

Thrixopelma pruriens - Chilean spiny/ Peruvian green velvet

Vitalius platyomma – Pinkbloom/ Brazilian pink

Xenesthis immanis - Colombian Lesserblack
Xenesthis intermedia - Amazon blue bloom


----------



## joe0709

excellent :no1: that should really help people. should be made a sticky


----------



## Incubuss

Can a mod put this as a sticky please : victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas

Missed out 
Poecilotheria smithi - Yellow-backed ornamental
Poecilotheria subfusca - Ivory ornamental
Monocentropus balfouri - Socotra Island Blue Baboon spider


----------



## Incubuss

stuartdouglas said:


> Missed out
> Poecilotheria smithi - Yellow-backed ornamental
> Poecilotheria subfusca - Ivory ornamental
> Monocentropus balfouri - Socotra Island Blue Baboon spider


Added : victory:


----------



## gwinni

Why not just look at this site?
Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding 
It has hundreds of spiders and with pictures i have it in my faves had it there for ages and they add new spiders every now and again!


----------



## joe0709

euathlus truculenus
chile beautifull

: victory:


----------



## Incubuss

joe0709 said:


> euathlus truculenus
> chile beautifull
> 
> : victory:


Edit button has gone


----------



## joe0709

Incubuss said:


> Edit button has gone


damn. pm a mod maybe ?


----------



## sekhmet

thanks for this thread huni now i dont have to pester you all time asking what species ppl are talking about when they using scientific names : victory:


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Haplopelma Minax is the thai tiger isnt it ?


----------



## Becky

Thailand black i've always known it.

This should never have to be done because people should only use the scientific anyway...booooooo to common!


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

XD im new to spiders, i dont keep them but its all im reading about at looking atm lol.
And i swear id read that H.Minax was the thai black :S


----------



## Becky

It is...


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Yaah i was right 
Hahah im getting better with scientific names


----------



## Incubuss

It is the Thai black. I have put at the top of the thread that there will be some missing, and I will need to edit it to add/change. Come on peeps, I did sit down and write all that in one go from the order-less list I've got on my computer; I'm sure the odd mistake is forgivable.

I agree with Becky; scientific names are best. But people new to T's have a problem with them, so I made this list so they can start using the scientific names, and have a list right at the top of this section.

I am just going to PM a mod to see if I can have the edit button back on this thead.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

I wasn't having a go mate, i think this is brilliant for people like me for example XD
I was just saying cos thats one of the scientific common ones i remember XD


----------



## Incubuss

the-reptile-mafia said:


> I wasn't having a go mate, i think this is brilliant for people like me for example XD
> I was just saying cos thats one of the scientific common ones i remember XD


Oh, I know you wasn't having a go mate, I just got out of the wrong side of the bed this morning, so just ignore me :bash:

I don't know how I missed the minax; I have 3 of them; and one was mated a few weeks back.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Lucky you  
Definaitely a spider i would want to keep XD
In fact i think if i keep t's im gonna have to give keeping old worlds a miss XD
But then again saying that ill probably end up getting some XD


----------



## GRB

Becky said:


> Thailand black i've always known it.
> 
> This should never have to be done because people should only use the scientific anyway...booooooo to common!


High five. 

The next list should be a "beginner's explanation" of what the names actually mean. I think that would go a long way to help people as well. I mean, if you are new, how the hell are you supposed to guess that "Avicularia" means birdeater? (Avic = bird, culare(sp?) = to eat). And thats an easy one!


----------



## Becky

Yep! Exactly!

Pronouncing them is always fun :lol:


----------



## GRB

Becky said:


> Yep! Exactly!
> 
> Pronouncing them is always fun :lol:


 
Heheh, yeah - this is slightly off topic, but I used to always struggle with this type of arachnid:

Ricinulei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am still unsure of how to pronounce them yet...my best guess is "rye -sinew -lay" or the pleural, "rye-sinew-lids".

Pokies always evade my tongue aswell.


----------



## Becky

Hmm i'd vote Rice in oo lie

Pokies are easy!

Poecilotheria - Poke-ill-o-there-e-ah

or the bits after that? lol


----------



## GRB

Becky said:


> Hmm i'd vote Rice in oo lie
> 
> Pokies are easy!
> 
> Poecilotheria - Poke-ill-o-there-e-ah
> 
> or the bits after that? lol


hehe, its the poecil bit that always gets me tongue tied. Its like when you see names with "bdn" together, and its just "seriously, how do I pronounce THAT?!".


----------



## Becky

yea lol Some people say Po-sil-o-there-ia but i say it as Poke-ill-o-there-ia. Either way its a pokie! lol


----------



## iangurney

Can i ask a couple of noob questions please, 

The term Haplopelma used to start the series for the Cobalt Blues, Are they all as aggressive in the group.

The term Tarantula, Does this describe them all ?

I am a complete Arachnophobe but i find myself being drawn back in here everytime, I am coming around slowly to not shatting myself whens theres a slightly too close up pic of one. 

Thanks
I


----------



## SamH

I've been thinking just as a personal project for myself, i might try and build sort of flash program or something were you can type in your spider's simple name which will then be translated in to the scientific name or vice versa. Just a thought :whistling2:


----------



## Becky

iangurney said:


> Can i ask a couple of noob questions please,
> 
> The term Haplopelma used to start the series for the Cobalt Blues, Are they all as aggressive in the group.
> 
> The term Tarantula, Does this describe them all ?
> 
> I am a complete Arachnophobe but i find myself being drawn back in here everytime, I am coming around slowly to not shatting myself whens theres a slightly too close up pic of one.
> 
> Thanks
> I


The term Haplopelma is the genus. Generally all spiders in that genus have a similar temperament. Tarantula is basically a giant spider so yea, describes them all.


----------



## GRB

Becky said:


> The term Haplopelma is the genus. Generally all spiders in that genus have a similar temperament. Tarantula is basically a giant spider so yea, describes them all.


Tarantula is really just a slang name at best. Its a deviation from the spider whos bite was thought to be poisonous, and the cure was to dance away the fever (by dancing the tarantella). The spider in question wasnt even a megalomorph spider, so "tarantula" applies technically to only one species of spider (I forget the exact one it refers to). 

Its odd how tarantula came into useage. I guess its easier to say than megalomorph...


----------



## Becky

Well actually, they used the word "tarantula" for a wolf spider, not what we call Tarantula's! haha


----------



## bug man

*s*

cool thanks for them:lol2::lol2::lol2:: victory::2thumb::no1:


----------



## herp mad

G8 idea m8 their very useful cheers :2thumb:


----------



## jen1302

Someone asked me on these if any other name.

Plesiophrictus sp. India
Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Samui can't find anything.


----------



## drummerja

you can get it off wikipedia. though this one is probably most of the common ones you will come across. good stuff anyhow.


----------



## SiUK

jen1302 said:


> Someone asked me on these if any other name.
> 
> Plesiophrictus sp. India
> Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Samui can't find anything.


thats what they are called, there only names, normally species with sp india ect mean they havnt been officially classified.


----------



## Reptile Josh

GRB said:


> High five.
> 
> The next list should be a "beginner's explanation" of what the names actually mean. I think that would go a long way to help people as well. I mean, if you are new, how the hell are you supposed to guess that "Avicularia" means birdeater? (Avic = bird, culare(sp?) = to eat). And thats an easy one!


Haha is that true?? :gasp:


----------



## Dan99

Tapinauchenius Gigas


----------



## lukeyboi

*great job*

great job mate:2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama

thanks for this, its a BIG help:2thumb:


----------



## ph0bia

Reptile Josh said:


> Haha is that true?? :gasp:


Yep, that's true.

I'll post up a link to a list of translations in a mo.


*Here they are!:*
_TRANSLATIONS_


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

is there anywhere i can go to find how to pronounce the scientific names correctly?


----------



## Big.C

Aphonopelma anax - Texas Tan
Here's a list I've collected over a period time it if it will help someone all well & good.

Nice work Incubuss great post.


Aphonopelma bicoloratum - Mexican bloodleg
*Aphonopelma chalcodes - Desert Blond
Aphonopelma echinum
Aphonopelma hentzi - Oklahoma brown
Aphonopelma iodius - Fresno County Brown
Aphonopelma moderatum - Rio Grande gold
Aphonopelma reversum - California olive brown
Aphonopelma Sp. - AMISTAD
Aphonopelma sp. - Carlsbad green
Aphonopelma sp. - Malinche
Aphonopelma sp. - New River
Aphonopelma sp. Roswell 
Aphonopelma seemani - Costa Rican zebra
Aphonopelma smithi - Bay Area Blonde
Aphonopelma texense - Rio Grande copper
Aphonopelma (Texas) – Amistad
Aphonopelma (Eddy County - New Mexico) - Carlsbad Green
Aphonopelma (Arizona) - Flagstaff Orange

Augacephalus breyeri - Mozambique golden-brown baboon

Avicuaria avicularia - Pinktoe 
Avicularia sp. Guyana - Guyana pinktoe, Common pinktoe
Avicularia aurantiaca - Yellow Banded Pinktoe
Avicularia bicegoi - Brazilian pinktoe
Avicularia braunshauseni - Goliath Pinktoe
Avicularia huriana - Ecuadorian Pinktoe
Avicularia juruensis - Yellow Banded Pinktoe
Avicularia laeta - Puerto Rican treespider/ Puerto Rican Pinktoe
Avicularia metallica - Metallic pinktoe/ whitetoe
Avicularia minatrix - Venuezelan red stripe
Avicularia urticans - Giant Peru Pinktoe
Avicularia versicolor - Antilles Pinktoe


*Brachypelma albopilosum - Honduran curlyhair/ Curlyhair
Brachypelma angustum - Costa Rican red/ Guatemalan Redrump
Brachypelma auratum - Mexican flameknee
Brachypelma annitha - Giant orange knee
Brachypelma baumgarteni - Mexican Orangebeauty
Brachypelma boehmei - Mexican Fireleg
Brachypelma Emilia - Mexican redleg
Brachypelma epicuraneum - Yucatan rustrump
Brachypelma klaasi - Mexican Pink
Brachypelma pallidum - Mexican rose grey
Brachypelma ruhnaui/albiceps - Mexican golden redrump
Brachypelma sabulosum - Guatemalan redrump
Brachypelma smithi - Mexican redknee
Brachypelma sp. - Yucatan orange rump
Brachypelma sp. - Honduran orange rump
Brachypelma vagans - Mexican redrump

Brachypelmides ruhnaui - Belize redrump

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus - Curved Horned Baboon
Ceratogyrus cornuatus - Unicorn horn baboon
Ceratogyrus darling - African horned tarantula
Ceratogyrus marshalli - Straight horned baboon
Ceratogyrus Meridionali - 
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus - Rhino horn baboon

Chilobrachys andersoni - Kawkareet mustard
Chilobrachys fimbriatus - Indian viole
Chilobrachys guanxinensis - Chinese fawn
Chilobrachys huahini - Asian fawn/Hauhini birdspider
Chilobrachys sp. - Penang


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Greenbottle blue

Citharacanthus spinicrus - Cuban cinnamon
Citharacanthus livingstoni - Livingstone's Tarantula

Citharischius crawshayi - King baboon
Coremiocnemis sp. Kualu Kota Bahru

Cyclosternum fasciatum - Costa Rican tigerrump
Cyclosternum schmardae - Costa Rican Greenrump
Cyclosternum sp. "Machalla" 

Cyriocosmus bertae 
Cyriocosmus elegans - Trinidad dwarf tigerrump
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi - Bolivian dwarf
Cyrtophylis portoricae - Puerto Rican Pygmy
Cyriocosmus ritae
Cyriocosmus sellatus


Cyriopagopus paganus - Asian chevron/ Thai tiger
Cyriopagopus schioedtei / thorelli - Malaysian earthtiger

Cyrtophylis portoricae - Puerto Rican pygmy

Ephebopus cyanognathus - French Guyanan blue fang, Blue fang
Ephebopus murinus - Skeleton tarantula
Ephebopus rufescens - Burgandy skeleton
Ephebopus uatuman - Emerald Skeleton

Eucratoscelus longiceps - Voi redrump baboon
Eucratoscelus pachypus - Stout-leg baboon

*Eupalaestrus campestratus - Pink Zebra Beauty
Eupalaestrus weijenberghi - White Collared

Eurathlus pulcherrimaklassi - Green Femur Beauty
Eurthalus truculentus - Chilean Beautiful
Euathlus Sp - Blue/Blue beauty
Euathlus sp. - Chilian Emerald
Euathlus Sp. - Chilian Violet
Euathlus sp. - Red
Euathlus sp. - yellow
Euathlus vulpinus - Chilean Bronze

Grammostola actaeon - Giant Brazilian Red Rump
Grammostola alticeps - Brazilian Greysmoke
Grammostola aureostriata - Chaco golden knee
Grammostola chalcothrix - Pampas gold, Chocolate brown
Grammostola grossa - Argentina giant tawny red/ Pampas tawny red/ Giant Tawny Red
Grammostola inermis - Argentine Brown
Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian black
Grammostola rosea - Chilean Rose Hair/ Chilean Rose

Haploclastus nilgirinus - Nilgiri Dark Mustard 

Haplopelma sp.vonwirthi - Vietnamese Earth Tiger
Haplopelma albostriatum - Thai Zebra
Haplopelma aureopilosum - Asian Black
Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt Blue
Haplopelma longipes - Vietnamese Tiger Rump
Haplopelma minax - Thai Black
Haplopelma hainanum - Chinese Earth Tiger
Haplopelma schmidti - Chinese golden tiger

Hapalopus sp. Columbia - Pumpkin Patch

Heteroscodra maculata - Ornamental baboon/ Togo Starburst

Heterothele villosella

Holothele incei - Trinidad olive

Holotelle sp "Peru"

Holothele Tachira

Hommeoma sp - Blue femur beauty

Hysterocrates Hercules - Hercules baboon
Hystocretes gigas - Cameroon Red baboon/Tawney Red Baboon

Lampropelma violacoepes - Singapore Blue

Lasiodora difficilis - Fiery redrump
Lasiodora itabunae
Lasiorides klugi - Baja scarlet/ Scarlet birdeater/ Bahia Scarlet
*Lasiodora parahybana - Brazilian salmon pink
Lasiodora striatus - Brazilian Brown Giant


Lasiodorides polycuspulatus - Peruvian blonde

*Megaphobema mesomelas - Costa Rican redleg
Megaphobema peterklaasi - Costa Rican blackvelvet
**Megaphobema robustum - Colombian giant redleg/ Columbian Giant
Megaphobema velvetosoma

Metriopelma sp. Barinas

Monocentropus balfouri - Socotra Island Blue Baboon spider

Neostenotarsus guianensis - Guyana Dwarf Tiger

Nhandu carapoensis - Brazilian Red
Nhandu coloratovillosus - Brazilian Black & White
Nhandu chromatus - Brazilian white Striped birdeater
*Nhandu tripepii - Giant Strawberry Blonde Bird 


Ornithoctonus aureotibialis - Thailand golden fringe/Philippine Earth Tiger

Pamphobeteus antinous - Bolivian blueleg/Bolivian Steely Blue
Pamphobeteus fortis - Colombian brown
Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador - Ecuadorian bloom
Pamphobeteus nigricolor -
Pamphobeteus sp. - San Domingo Goliath
Pamphobeteus platyomma - Brazilian Pinkbloom Bird Eater

Paraphysa horrid - Brazilian eclipse

Plesiopelma sp. Bolivien

Phormictopus auratus
Phormictopus antillensis - Red Island birdeater
Phormictopus cancerides - Haitian Brown
Phormictopus cubensis - Cuban brown birdeater
Phormictopus platus - Caribbean golden gray - Golden-Grey Caribbean Birdeater

Poecilotheria fasciata - Sri-Lankan ornamental
Poecilotheria Formosa - Salem Ornamental
Poecilotheria metallica - Gooty ornamental
Poecilotheria Miranda - Bengal spotted ornamenta
Poecilotheria ornate - Fringed ornamental
Poecilotheria pederseni - Pedersen's ornamental - Ghost Ornimental
Poecilotheria regalis - Indian Ornamental
Poecilotheria rufilata - Redslate ornamental
Poecilotheria smithi - Yellow-backed ornamental
Poecilotheria striata - Mysore ornamental
Poecilotheria subfusca - (lowland) Ivory ornamental
Poecilotheria Subfusca (lowland) - Ivory Ornamental
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli - Wessels tiger spider

Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron
Psalmopoeus irminia - Venezulean Suntiger

Psalmopoeus pulcher - Panama Blond
Psalmopoeus reduncus - Orangemouth treespider

Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus - Colombia bird spider 
Pseudhapalopus sp - Blue Rump 

Pterinochilus chordatus - Kilimanjaro mustard
Pterinochilus lugardi - Dodoma Baboon/ Fort Hall baboon
Pterinochilus murinus – Usumbara orange baboon/ OBT/ orange baboon

Selenocosmia arndsti - Rusty black femur
Selenocosmia dichromata
Selenocosmia obscura - Borneo Beauty 
Selenocosmia sp. "Sarina" Sarina Whistling Spider

Selenocosminae Sp Malaysia
Selenocosminae sp. Tapah Malaysia

Selenobrachys philippinus- philippine orange

Selenotypus sp. Glenelva - Australian Gelenva Blonde Whistling Spider

Sericopelma rubronitens - Panama red rump

Stichoplastoris sp. Costa Rica

Stromatopelma calceatum - Featherleg Baboon

Tapinauchenius cupreus - Violet tree spider juvenile
Tapinauchenius gigas - Orange Tree Spider
Tapinauchenius plumipes - Trinidad Mahogany
Tapinauchenius violaceus - Purple tree spider

Theraphosa apophysis - Goliath pinkfoot/ Pinkfoot goliath
Theraphosa blondi - Goliath Bird Eater

Theraphosidae sp. Palawan

Thrigmopeous truculentus- Goa Mustard Tarantula
Thrigmopoeus sp. Incia

Thrixopelma pruriens - Chilean spiny/ Peruvian green velvet
Thrixopelma ockerti - Peru Flame Rump/Peruvian Orange Rump

Vitalius platyomma – Pinkbloom/ Brazilian pink
Vitalius paranaensis

Xenesthis immanis - Colombian Lesserblack
Xenesthis intermedia - Amazon blue bloom

Yamia sp. Khao Lak


----------



## Josey

i notice both Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica is not included on the list.

x x x x


----------

